

2048 gestures - gianlucatursi
http://swish.gianlucatursi.com/#

======
MiguelHudnandez
The title "2048 gestures" does not seem to describe this game very well.

~~~
gianlucatursi
i know.. I did not know how to describe it because the idea came to me playing
2048 because you make those same gestures. Sorry

